

Steven Levy's Ultimate Apple Watch Review Guide (25 Reviews Combined) - calbucci
https://medium.com/the-apple-watch-project/is-the-apple-watch-really-worth-your-time-the-ultimate-review-fad808a37c9b

======
sp332
_This time, I just said “Get me to the W Hotel in Times Square,” hit start,
and started walking. I didn’t bother with my phone or the Apple Watch until I
felt the taps indicating a turn, changed direction, and kept walking_

You can do the same thing with Google Maps on an Android phone (or probably an
iPhone). Just turn the screen off and put it in your pocket.

------
steven
A little explanation here. We took some of the best writing on Medium and
remixed passages to make a single coherent review--from 25 people. Is it as
good as the pros? You folks can decide.

